# Back to school time



## TallAdam85 (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone knows that we are less then a month away from school time to start up in the states. Now when school starts lots of time enrollment at martial arts schools goes up. I am just wondering how u are planing on getting people in. I am having a bring a friend night to class on a monday and after the class everyone gets free pizza


----------



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2008)

The students that took a break in the Summer come back to classes plus we have our normal advertisements out there. We don't do a lot of extra advertising. We consistantly advertise year round.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 7, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Everyone knows that we are less then a month away from school time to start up in the states. Now when school starts lots of time enrollment at martial arts schools goes up. I am just wondering how u are planing on getting people in. I am having a bring a friend night to class on a monday and after the class everyone gets free pizza



Less than a month?  Some of the schools around here started on Monday; others are starting later this week or the beginning of next week.  My district is one of the latest starters, if the _the_ latest starter, in the area, and we start Aug. 19 (Aug. 15 for teachers).  Lots of areas are no longer waiting until Labor Day.  So I'd suggest checking around your area for the school start dates to aid in your planning.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 7, 2008)

> The students that took a break in the Summer come back to classes plus we have our normal advertisements out there. We don't do a lot of extra advertising. We consistantly advertise year round.


 what kinda of advertising do u do year round? I am trying all different types and seeing what works for me and what does not.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the schools in my area goes to the "back to school fest" hosted by the area school system.  He sets up an info booth and has his school do a demo.   Many of his students are students in that school system, so the kids see their friends up on stage.
I would imagine that is a strong way of getting lots of new students.

AoG


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 7, 2008)

When college classes are getting ready to start up I put up flyers around campus especially in coffee shops, book stores, dorms, student center, etc.... Basically anywhere where college kids hang out at.  Flyers are cheap and easy.  For high school kids I don't do any advetising. Most of the classes I teach are private lessons and small groups of maybe 4 or less.  I onlt teach 2 high school kids, the rest are college.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> what kinda of advertising do u do year round? I am trying all different types and seeing what works for me and what does not.


 
We mainly draw through word of mouth, web site, drive-by (they see our sign), and to a lesser extent stuff like demos, karate birthday parties etc... We also advertise in one of those coupon books that are mailed to homes.
The buddy days do help where students can bring a friend to class. I have found newspaper ads to be too expensive and ineffective.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 7, 2008)

Word of mouth is HUGE for me.  I more or less stopped running newspaper ads and just have my info listed in the 3 local phone directories, but still my parents and students do most of my advertising for me and best of all they pay me to do it!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 8, 2008)

news paper adds for me also where a waste i put an add in the paper 3 different times and everytime no calls or walk ins


----------

